# YAY!!! so proud :)



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

So.... our last few visits to the dog park have been REALLY frustrating. As Minnie grows more confident in herself and her surroundings, she just WILL NOT come. I thought she had a good recall before... but I think really it was a lack of confidence. I didn't have to really test the recall because she'd mostly stick by my side because she was too timid to venture out.

Well her new found confidence has been both a blessing and as mentioned before, FRUSTRATING. I had thought about limiting going to the dog parks until she was more under control, but her recall is, of course, perfectly fine within the confines of our home -- it's the REAL WORLD that she needed practice in.

So today I went...around 2pm...armed with the yummiest treats I could find (venison jerky). Usually I wouldn't dream of doing this...but since it was the off hours and a bit rainy, I thought I could get away with it. And we did. And we practiced short recalls and then a little bit longer -- always being heavily treated for coming back. We laid some awesome foundation...and by the end, she was coming to me willingly, without being asked, with questioning eyes. It made me so proud to see it start clicking so soon. 

I guess so many things have come so easily with her that I forgot a lot of my basic dog training! But she is doing great.....and I am so proud. 

A few pics at the park:



















Still putting on weight...slowly but surely. Still my leggy super model, but I think she's looking a ton better!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww what a sweetheart. She is so cute.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Good job! And yes, she looks great!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

She really is so sweet looking! I just know that she is one of those 'big' dogs that Rocky would love to play with and not be scared of, she has that angel face!


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

:clap2::cheer2: Patience & treats go a long way. I love Minnie. It'll be fun to watch her grow - keep posting pics.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

She looks fantastic! And good for you two working on recall!!! Avery and I have been slacking big time in that area. He's similar to your Minnie, he was nervous at first and a complete and utter velcro dog in the house but once outside all bets are off. He gets excited and distracted easily. So good for you getting Minnie back on track!!!!!!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! Sunday I knew I had to really get my butt in gear. We were at a friend's house (the same friend who has a husky that went after Minnie once if you recall from a previous post -- over some food)...and while Minnie and this husky usually get along pretty well if all problem items are stashed (food, toys, etc -- this husky will guard anything), another friend brought their GS mix over. Needless to say, after some tormenting by the husky, the GS didn't want to take it anymore...and it and the husky snapped and went after each other. THANK DOG Minnie isn't aggressive, but I grabbed her by her tail anyway because she perked up and went running once she heard the commotion. Didn't need her getting involved too by some weird chance.

At that point though I knew that a loud "COME!" would have done very little with such distractions. So we are going to work on this for a loooooooong time, until she is as reliable as can be.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

minnieme said:


> At that point though I knew that a loud "COME!" would have done very little with such distractions. So we are going to work on this for a loooooooong time, until she is as reliable as can be.


That's a good reminder to all of us to keep working with our babies. I've gotten really lax about working with Rocky and now you've given me incentive to start doing more with him. He's been 'wandering' off into the neighbors yard lately and taking his sweet old time coming back when I call him. I've ignored it since we are in a cul-de-sac and there are no other neighbors at home during the day......but now I will tell him "Minnie is working hard on this so you can too!!"


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

She's sooo pretty! I love her face in the second photo. She looks just like she's talking! Good for you working on recall. That's something my guys are not good at. My Min Pins will totally ignore me if they know I can't reach them. Total little brats....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's such a pretty girl! I love her color....

Glad to hear that she is improving on her recall! Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Minnie is such a beautiful girl!


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

wow...she's so beautiful and she does look like she's talking to you or something on the second picture and love her colour. Glad to hear she's doing well...keep posting pictures!! :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

minnieme said:


> At that point though I knew that a loud "COME!" would have done very little with such distractions. So we are going to work on this for a loooooooong time, until she is as reliable as can be.


She has such a great, expressive face. She is really beautiful.

It's really easy to get a dog to have 99% recall. It's that other 1% that can be a problem


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Such a beauty, she is gorgeous. Glad you are having a progress with the recall - which reminds me to work with my baby.


----------

